# Beautiful Xi’an China Terra Cotta Warrior replica



## dawson9b7b (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello! I have recently acquired an amazing terra cotta warrior at an auction however I am not sure where to begin with my research of it's origins. I am wondering if anyone with expertise in this area could assist me? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------

